# Ultegra component question



## snub (Jul 27, 2005)

Hows it going guys, i recently started road biking to save my knees from the marathon training i was doing in the past. So far i love it, i have a bone stock 2005 trek 1200 with the 58cm frame. my neighbor has been a hardcore road biking fanatic for years and the other day he offered to sell me a complete 2003 ultegra component set for $100, cassette, derailers, shifters, brakes etc... the whole thing. He used them on his bike for about 800-1000 miles before he upgrraded to the Dura- Ace set, from visual inspection seem to be in excellent condition. My question is my bike is next to brand new with the mainly tiagra gear with the exception of the 105 rear derailer, is it worth it to invest in the ultegra set for $100, is the difference that noticable? Im 6ft 2in and 170lbs and plan to ride between 80- 130 miles a week depending on my work schedule and will participate in the occasional minor race. So yeah my basic question is for my needs to you think upgrading to the ultegras for that pretty sweet price worth it? Thanks alot.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

snub said:


> Hows it going guys, i recently started road biking to save my knees from the marathon training i was doing in the past. So far i love it, i have a bone stock 2005 trek 1200 with the 58cm frame. my neighbor has been a hardcore road biking fanatic for years and the other day he offered to sell me a complete 2003 ultegra component set for $100, cassette, derailers, shifters, brakes etc... the whole thing, its a triple by the way. He used them on his bike for about 800-1000 miles before he upgrraded to the Dura- Ace set, from visual inspection seem to be in excellent condition. My question is my bike is next to brand new with the mainly tiagra gear with the exception of the 105 rear derailer, is it worth it to invest in the ultegra set for $100, is the difference that noticable? Im 6ft 2in and 170lbs and plan to ride between 80- 130 miles a week depending on my work schedule and will participate in the occasional minor race. So yeah my basic question is for my needs to you think upgrading to the ultegras for that pretty sweet price worth it? Thanks alot.


Would be an absolute waste of money. Please PM me your neighbor's address so that I can set him straight and take those parts off his hands so the doesn't harass you again. - TF


----------



## semdoug (Dec 11, 2004)

*Buy that stuff*

I would buy those components. Maybe not for your current ride but for a future build of a better frame. That is if the bug really hits you.


----------

